

Ask HN: Future of Facebook? - rblion

Will Facebook continue to go unchallenged and dominate the web? Or will a bold startup disrupt their plans? Or a different scenario? What do you all think?
======
samratjp
Diaspora's an interesting contender, though I doubt it can beat facebook's
mom/grandma-friendly ease of use. Facebook is pretty smart, mind you, but they
do need to pick up the pace on mobile (maybe, they'll buy Loopt as they should
anyways).

It would be very funny to see the next big startup beating facebook using
facebook's Open Source tools. I mean, to scale that high, you would be silly
not to. After all, Diaspora's betting on MongoDB (wonder why they didn't go
with Cassandra, hmm? :-p)

As about the future, facebook will continue to make the web facebookable, the
"Like" is only the beginning. I wouldn't be surprised if facebook integrated
loopt to make real places "Like"able and have check in's as a core feature.
facebook sign-in will continue to have more impact and it's likely that
facebook may even dominate commenting using a Disqus like approach.

------
david927
I give FB about two, maybe three, years.

It's hard to imagine tectonic shifts, but they happen in technology pretty
often. And we have all the ingredients for a shift. The only thing left that's
needed is a well-played challenger, and we'll get several by year's end.

~~~
rblion
I fully agree. Facebook is tied to Microsoft and Yahoo, two sinking ships in
the consumer psyche, birds of a feather flock together. I wonder if Apple will
ever see the need to parter with a social platform...

~~~
kimfuh
I've always wondered if apple would ever do that. How they'd stay exist post-
jobs.

------
vital101
I don't think that Facebook will sink. However, since it's spread itself so
thin over so many different areas I think that some startups might come in a
become bigger players. It's kind of like Myspace. Facebook did a good job
destroying their > 18 demographic, but it still has a strong following amongst
teenagers (source: many younger cousins)

